# wollte meine Rollen ölen/fetten, aber womit?



## Fischotte (25. November 2012)

Petri heil,

wollte zur kalten Jahreszeit mal meine Rollen die ich habe einfetten bzw. ölen, weiss jetzt aber nicht womit und wie man das macht, über professionelle Hilfe wäre ich dankbar!

bitte noch dazu schrieben was das beste für die rollenpflege wäre (öl oder fett und welches...)
und wie oft sollte man dieses im jahr machen?


----------



## Schneidi (25. November 2012)

*AW: wollte meine Rollen ölen/fetten, aber womit?*

wichtig ist dass es nicht verharzt. ich nutze ballistol.


----------



## Fischotte (25. November 2012)

*AW: wollte meine Rollen ölen/fetten, aber womit?*

danke für die antwort, kann man denn alle teile mit balistol einsprühen?


----------



## u-see fischer (25. November 2012)

*AW: wollte meine Rollen ölen/fetten, aber womit?*



Fischotte schrieb:


> ....bitte noch dazu schrieben was das beste für die rollenpflege wäre (öl oder fett und welches...)
> ....



Für hochwertige Rollen nimmt man das Quantom Hot- Sauce:


----------



## Meinereiner76 (25. November 2012)

*AW: wollte meine Rollen ölen/fetten, aber womit?*

Ich nehme einfach etwar Weisöl. Das was man auch für den Elektrorassierer nimmt.Balistol ist genauso gut. 
Bremse von der Rolle abnehmen und schaun das ein paar Tropfen an der Achse vorbei in den Innenraum gelangen. So brauche ich nie das Gehäuse öffnen, hab nicht das Problem das alles in Einzelteile zerfällt und das Fett im Inneren bleibt schön geschmeidig.


----------



## u-see fischer (25. November 2012)

*AW: wollte meine Rollen ölen/fetten, aber womit?*



Fischotte schrieb:


> ....bitte noch dazu schrieben was das beste für die rollenpflege wäre (öl oder fett und welches...)
> ....



Für hochwertige Rollen nimmt man das Quantom Hot- Sauce.http://www.123leichtkauf.de/angelshop/Rollen/Rollenzubehör/QUANTUM-Hot-Sauce::754.html?refID=200902
Das Fett fürs Getriebe, mit dem Öl werden Lager geölt.

Für eine vernüftige Rollenpflege benötigt man sowohl Öl als auch Fett.


----------



## Topic (25. November 2012)

*AW: wollte meine Rollen ölen/fetten, aber womit?*

da scheiden sich die geister ^^ was das beste für die rolle ist.
als fett werden die meisten wohl das mittel reel x nennen..ist extra für angel rollen,quantum hot sauce und mittel von der firma penn werden ebenfalls viel genutzt.und sonst wie üblichen verdächtigen wie ballistol,wd40 etc. in wie weit die nun gut oder schlecht sind sei dahin gestellt.ich persönlich nutze um das getriebe zu schmieren Haftsynthese von der Firma Presto.
(Harzfrei,greift weder metall,kunststoff oder gummi an,salzwasser beständig und es lässt sich gut verarbeiten da man es spühen kann.

für die kugellager ein leichtes öl wobei ich da auch noch immer auf der suche nach dem öl bin ^^habe bis jetz immer fein mechaniker bzw. nähmaschinen öl für die kugellager und das schnurlauf röllchen genommen.

wie oft sollte man das machen.

is davo abhängig wie oft du fischen gehst und wo...

am besten nach jeden salzwasser einsatz, und sonst mache ich es so das wenn ich merke die rolle nich mehr so läuft wie se soll auseinander gebaut wird alle teile bis auf die rugel lager mit bremsen reiniger gereinigt werden,dann werden die teile in öl eingelegt und dann eben alles neu fetten und zusammen bauen fertig ^^


----------



## Fischotte (25. November 2012)

*AW: wollte meine Rollen ölen/fetten, aber womit?*

hmmm, ich habe zzt. NUR normales öl (fahrrad, nähmaschine, etc. und balistol...)

kann ich damit nicht alle teile der rolle ölen?

bzw. wo bekommt man denn  richtig gutes öl/fett, wenn es schnell gehen soll, also nichts internetbestellung oder so (wohne auch eher ländlich gelegen, wo es kaum angelläden gibt, wollte direkt morgen dabei meine rollen mal einzufetten bzw. zu ölen!


----------



## paule79 (25. November 2012)

*AW: wollte meine Rollen ölen/fetten, aber womit?*

Hallo,
ich habe gerade auch meine 6 Jahre alte Sonora gereinigt und gefettet,nachdem ich letzte Woche das Gleiche mit meiner Blue Arc gemacht habe.

Die Zahnräder habe ich mit nem Rollenfett von Balzer gemacht,die Kugellager und Achse mit nem synthtischen Kugellager Leichtlauffett und das Nadellager mit Nähmaschinenöl gemacht und ich muß sagen bei mir hat es sich gelohnt.

Ich weiß jetzt allerdings nicht wie es auf Dauer mit diesen Fetten aussieht.
Ich habe gehört auch Kettenspray für Mottorräder auf Teflonbasis sol gut funzen.

Ci@o


----------



## Schneidi (25. November 2012)

*AW: wollte meine Rollen ölen/fetten, aber womit?*

ballistol ist eigentlich ein allzweckmittel. ich benutze es auch für meine jagdwaffen. das kannst du für fast alles verwenden. es ist ein sogenanntes kriechöl, d. h. es du musst nicht alles voll einsprühen sondern es verteilt sich mit der zeit automatisch  praktisch dahin wo es soll


----------



## u-see fischer (25. November 2012)

*AW: wollte meine Rollen ölen/fetten, aber womit?*

Wie schon gesagt, Lager ölen, Getriebe fetten.
Jagtwaffen haben in der Regel kein Getriebe, da benötigt man kein Fett. Da bei der Getrieberotation dünnflüssige Schmiermittel aufgrund der Fliekraft von den Zanhnräder "geschleudert" wird, laufen diese bald ohne Schmiermittel. Die Rollenfette (und auch andere) haften besser an den Zahnräder.


----------



## Topic (25. November 2012)

*AW: wollte meine Rollen ölen/fetten, aber womit?*

fahr in den nächsten baumarkt,geh in die autoabteilung und such da was raus (was keine kusntsoffe,metalle oder gummidichtungen angreift,was harzfrei ist,salz wasser beständig,tempatur bereich bis ca 80 grad is zwar viel aber irgendwelches fett was sich bei 40 grad verflüssig läuft dir an nehm heißen sommer tag einwach weg.

wie gesagt nehme ich presto haftsynthese....die firma is eigendlich in jeden baumarkt zu finden.....ansonsten irgendwelche autoteile zulieferer wie ATU und Wessels & Müller die führen die Produkte auch.


----------



## wobbler68 (25. November 2012)

*AW: wollte meine Rollen ölen/fetten, aber womit?*

Hallo  

Ich bin seit ca.30 Jahren am Angeln und nutze seit dem für alle von außen zugänglichen Teile Ballistol .
Schon mein Vater und Großvater haben damit ihre Rollen gepflegt.
Da wurde dann gesagt :*Sei sparsam mit den zeug ,das ist Teuer.*|rolleyes|engel:
Auch werden damit hin und wieder meine Angeln eingerieben.

 Meine erste selbst gekaufte Rolle (DAM Master 2 für 30 DM ,um 1980)ist vom lauf her besser wie die meisten neuen.Und die ist min.100 mal pro Jahr im Einsatz.:g
Als Fett kommt immer eins zum Einsatz, was ich zum abschmieren von PKW Anhänger nehme.Hatte noch keine Rolle, die wegen den Fett, kaputt gegangen ist.|supergri 

Mfg
Alex


----------



## Fischotte (25. November 2012)

*AW: wollte meine Rollen ölen/fetten, aber womit?*



wobbler68 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich bin seit ca.30 Jahren am Angeln und nutze seit dem für alle von außen zugänglichen Teile Ballistol .
> Schon mein Vater und Großvater haben damit ihre Rollen gepflegt.
> ...





hallo an ALLE ANTWORTSCHREIBER;

vielen dank für die Infos!

habe zwar ballistol zuhause, auch normales nähmaschinenöl, von aussen würde ich dann ballistol nehmen, aber wenn ich die rolle aufschraube und die kugellager einfetten will oder einölen will, was nehme ich da?  BITTE SAGT MIR EIN PAAR GENAUE MARKEN/BEZEICHNUNGEN und wo man es bekommt (möchte jedoch NICHT irgendwo bestellen)


vielen dank euch ALLEN schonmal im voraus!


----------



## Moerser83 (25. November 2012)

*AW: wollte meine Rollen ölen/fetten, aber womit?*

Hab bei meiner Arctica ein Ölschraube am Getriebe, kommt da dann nur Öl rein oder muss ich trotzdem das Getriebe öffnen um es zu reinigen und neu einzufetten???


----------



## wobbler68 (25. November 2012)

*AW: wollte meine Rollen ölen/fetten, aber womit?*

Hallo

Schau mal hier
http://www.atu.de/online-shop/Fettkartusche-Pressol-400-g-PO2511?searchterm=fette

Kannst du aber auch von anderen Firmen bekommen.
Zu bekommen in jeden Kfz Zubehör Handel oder Baumärkten.

Mfg
Alex


----------



## Meinereiner76 (25. November 2012)

*AW: wollte meine Rollen ölen/fetten, aber womit?*

Das Fett muß man nicht wechseln. Einfach zwei drei Tropfen von dem Nähmaschienenöl drauf und mal Kräftig duchkurbeln. Reicht völlig aus. Mach ich unter anderem auch so mit meinem Gangschaltungshebel vom Fahrrad.
Wenn man das regelmäßig macht, wird das Fett nie aushärten.


----------



## wobbler68 (25. November 2012)

*AW: wollte meine Rollen ölen/fetten, aber womit?*

Wenn man Fett verdünnt wird es flüssiger und flüssiger und....verteilt sich mit der Zeit im ganzen Gehäuse. Dann fehlt es an den Zahnrädern.
Beim Gangschaltungshebel vom Fahrrad kann das alte Öl/Fett mitsamt Dreck aber ablaufen.


Mit den Jahren kommt auch noch etwas Abrieb hinzu.
Also Kurbel ab ,3-4 Schrauben lösen.Mit einem Wattestäbchen das alte Fett entfernen und neues rein.
Da muss man nicht mal die Zahnräder herausnehmen.:m

Mfg
Alex


----------



## Fischotte (26. November 2012)

*AW: wollte meine Rollen ölen/fetten, aber womit?*



wobbler68 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Schau mal hier
> http://www.atu.de/online-shop/Fettkartusche-Pressol-400-g-PO2511?searchterm=fette
> ...





also zum einfetten der kugellager meinste soll ich dieses fett verwenden ?


----------



## wobbler68 (26. November 2012)

*AW: wollte meine Rollen ölen/fetten, aber womit?*

Zur Zeit nutze ich ein Fett (weiße Kartusche ohne Beschriftung)das ich mal von einem LKW Fahrer bekommen habe.Davor hatte ich eins das das zur Wartung von Maschinen /Fertigungsanlagen (bei Stiebel Eltron)benutzt wurde.Das war Top.#6

Es ist nur eine Rolle, kein Hexenwerk.|sagnix
Was für LkW`s(250000€) und Maschinenanlagen(mehrere Millionen €) gut ist sollte auch für eine Rolle gehen.

Gutes Nächtle|schlaf:|schlafen

Alex


----------



## Fischotte (26. November 2012)

*AW: wollte meine Rollen ölen/fetten, aber womit?*

da hast du recht, wird soooviel  trubel um rollenpflege gemacht...
also ballistol und wie du sagtest das Presto Haftsynthse leg ich mir mal zu;-)



ich denke das presto ist gut genug für die kugellager meiner rollen!


----------



## Taxidermist (26. November 2012)

*AW: wollte meine Rollen ölen/fetten, aber womit?*

Hier kannst du nachlesen, besonders die Beiträge von Angeldet (heute Nordlichtangler), sind recht fachkundig!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=108668

Jürgen


----------



## Purist (26. November 2012)

*AW: wollte meine Rollen ölen/fetten, aber womit?*



Fischotte schrieb:


> also ballistol und wie du sagtest das Presstol Haftsynthse leg ich mir mal zu;-)



Was willst du mit dem Ballistol? Das Zeug ist wasserlöslich, mag es für Jagdwaffen Sinn machen, bei Angelrollen, die deutlich feinere Mechanik aufweisen, ist es Unsinn es zu verwenden. Denke dir selber, wie oft eine Angelrolle mit Wasser in Kontakt kommt, und sei es nur durch Regen. 

Wenig ordentliches Fett für Innen und alle mechanischen äußeren Teile (bieten auch namhafte Rollenhersteller an, wenn du keine Lust hast, dich mit Spezialfetten auseinanderzusetzen) für generellen Korrosionsschutz: Feines Öl aus der Spraydose, einfach außen damit einreiben, die Spule mit der Schnur solltest du vorher abnehmen, einige Fischarten mögen Ölgeruch absolut nicht.


----------



## Dakarangus (26. November 2012)

*AW: wollte meine Rollen ölen/fetten, aber womit?*



Fischotte schrieb:


> hallo an ALLE ANTWORTSCHREIBER;
> 
> vielen dank für die Infos!
> 
> ...




Diesen threat hier gibt es schon:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=148946


Ich habe zuerst auch normales Nähmaschinen-öl benutzt, ich dachte da wird nur viel Gerede drum gemacht und das einfache Nähmaschinen-öl reicht völlig.
Der User *Wollebre* hat mich aber eines besseren belehrt und mir reelx Rollenöl und reelx Rollenfett soft empfohlen. (Vielen Dank nochmal)
Ich habe nun den Vergleich und kann bestätigen das die reelx Öle und Fette deutlich besser sind, die haften richtig an den Getriebeteilen und das öl bleibt auch da wo es bleiben soll, nichts verläuft. Das soll jetzt nicht unsachlich wirken aber die Öle und Fette aus dem Baumarkt wirkten dagegen wie "Geschmiere".
Reelx ist nicht ganz billig aber das sollte ja auch zehn Jahre reichen.

Das Nähmaschinen-Öl habe ich auch noch, nehme ich aber nur noch für billige Rollen.


----------



## Fischotte (26. November 2012)

*AW: wollte meine Rollen ölen/fetten, aber womit?*

baut ihr eure rollen denn KOMPLETT auseinander, wenn ihr diese fetten/ölen wollt?

muss man denn vorm fetten/ölen alle teile entfetten/säubern oder kann man gleich zb. mit REELX beigehen?

möchte ungern alle teile auseinanderbauen (würde das sowieso nicht wieder heile zusammen gebaut bekommen ) daher suche ich die optimale lösung, was am besten und einfachsten ist um seine rollen zu wahrten


----------



## noob4ever (26. November 2012)

*AW: wollte meine Rollen ölen/fetten, aber womit?*



Fischotte schrieb:


> hallo an ALLE ANTWORTSCHREIBER;
> 
> vielen dank für die Infos!
> 
> ...



frag einfach nach Fließfett


----------



## noob4ever (26. November 2012)

*AW: wollte meine Rollen ölen/fetten, aber womit?*



Fischotte schrieb:


> baut ihr eure rollen denn KOMPLETT auseinander, wenn ihr diese fetten/ölen wollt?
> 
> muss man denn vorm fetten/ölen alle teile entfetten/säubern oder kann man gleich zb. mit REELX beigehen?
> 
> möchte ungern alle teile auseinanderbauen (würde das sowieso nicht wieder heile zusammen gebaut bekommen ) daher suche ich die optimale lösung, was am besten und einfachsten ist um seine rollen zu wahrten



ich würde so viel wie möglich zerlegen, mit balistol oder caramba säubern und dann alle gleit- und getriebeteile mit fließfett behandeln, natürlich auch alle anderen beweglichen teile die im gehäuse sind


----------



## Purist (26. November 2012)

*AW: wollte meine Rollen ölen/fetten, aber womit?*



Fischotte schrieb:


> muss man denn vorm fetten/ölen alle teile entfetten/säubern oder kann man gleich zb. mit REELX beigehen?



Manche halten es für besonders wichtig, andere halten es für unnötig oder gar bedenklich. Schließlich sorgt Entfetten dafür, dass da erst einmal nichts mehr von dem Schmiermittel ist, was eigentlich dort sein sollte. 



Fischotte schrieb:


> möchte ungern alle teile auseinanderbauen (würde das sowieso nicht wieder heile zusammen gebaut bekommen ) daher suche ich die optimale lösung, was am besten und einfachsten ist um seine rollen zu wahrten



Dann mache es dir doch einfach, Deckel ab, hartes Alt-Fett mit einem Lappen herausholen (das ist meist neben den Stellen wo es hingehört), neues Fett an die Teile, die Reibung haben. Übertreibe es aber nicht, etwas Fett reicht völlig. Bremsscheibenwartung bekommst du so allerdings nicht hin. Für Außen gilt: Alle beweglichen Teile behandeln.


----------



## Dakarangus (27. November 2012)

*AW: wollte meine Rollen ölen/fetten, aber womit?*

Den Seitendeckel entfernen und das alte fett abwischen ist am einfachsten. Dann mit einem kleinen Pinsel neues Fett auftragen.
Wenn der Seitendeckel ab ist kommst du auch schon an die meisten Kugellager dran, die dann mit reelx-Öl behandeln, 1-2 Tropfen.
Dann hast du die Rolle schon zu 60% fertig 
Du könntest noch den Rotor abnehmen, dann kannst du das Walzenlager und Kugellager darunter ölen.
Und das Schnurlaufröllchen zerlegen, säubern, die sind oft überraschend dreckig, und das Kugellager darin ölen.
Bremsscheiben habe ich mich bisher auch nicht getraut.


----------



## Moerser83 (27. November 2012)

*AW: wollte meine Rollen ölen/fetten, aber womit?*

Kann man da Zeug auch dazu verwenden???
http://metall-polish.de/catalog_z/metaflux-8535-gleitmetall-paste-350g-8343kg-p-4494.html


----------



## Dakarangus (28. November 2012)

*AW: wollte meine Rollen ölen/fetten, aber womit?*

hm 30€, also für 20 bekommst du das reelx-set und das ist sicher geeeignet.


----------



## dosenelch (28. November 2012)

*AW: wollte meine Rollen ölen/fetten, aber womit?*

Wie sieht's mit Teflonspray zur Schmierung des Getriebes und anderer Teile aus??


----------



## Moerser83 (28. November 2012)

*AW: wollte meine Rollen ölen/fetten, aber womit?*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> hm 30€, also für 20 bekommst du das reelx-set und das ist sicher geeeignet.


 
benutzen wir massenweise auf der Arbeit|bigeyes
also quasi für Noppes#6

Nach der Produktbeschreibung her ist es ja geeignet oder?
Wollte nur mal was von jemanden hören der mehr damit anfangen kann. :g


----------



## Moerser83 (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: wollte meine Rollen ölen/fetten, aber womit?*

Kennt das Zeug keiner???


----------



## Wollebre (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: wollte meine Rollen ölen/fetten, aber womit?*

ob man das ganze Set benötigt muss jeder anhand seiner Rollen entscheiden.
ReelX oder CorrosionX, seit vieln Jahren weltweit bewährt, kann ich für alle alle Teile an Stationär- und Multirollen empfehlen die sich leicht drehen müssen.
ReelX reduziert zum normalen CorrosionX die Reibung um ca. 1/3. Auf KLs aber max 2-3 Tropfen geben, das reicht! Auch aufs Schnurlaufröllchen etc. immer nur max 2-3 Tropfen drauf geben! 
Dann gibt es von ReelX ein Soft und ein Medium Fett. (haben unterschiedliche Viskosität)
Fürs Getriebe von kleinste bis mittlere Rollen das weiche Softfett nehmen, und für große Rollen (ab 5000er) das Mediumfett. Aber beide Fette nur dünn mit einem Flachpinsel aufstreichen!! 
Kleistert die Gehäuse nicht voll. Alles was nicht auf den Zacken vom Zahnrad und Ritzel sitzt hat eh keine Wirkung!
Bei Alurollen dann noch das Innengehäuse mit dem Fett gegen Korrosion auspinseln und die Schrauben vor dem Eindrehen etwas ins Fett tauchen. Wasser/Salzwasser dringt gern in die Schraubengewinde ein und verursacht Korrosion. Wenn man die Gewinde wegen zu dünner Gehäusewandung nicht nachschneiden kann, sind die Gewinde - und damit die Rolle - hin.

Anmerken möchte ich noch, das ich keine kommerzielle Rollenwartungen mache. Wenn dann nur für gute Freunde. Hat sich aber rumgesprochen das ich an Rollen "rumdoktore" und die Tage die Einladung eines weltbekannten Rollenherstellers bekommen für vier Wochen auf deren Kosten ins Werk zu kommen, um mit zu helfen eine neue Rolle zur Serienreife zu bringen. Denke das ist Bestätigung genug das ich etwas von Rollen verstehe und hier keinen Unsinn schreibe.

Wolle


----------

